# Upgrade to 2.6.24 breaks my sound card

## adrian

I have a P5B-Plus motherboard with an Analog Devices AD1988 audio chipset. ALSA could detect the card when I was running linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9 but no longer does with 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 or -r4.

lspci | grep -i audio:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 

 

ALSA is 1.0.15:

 *Quote:*   

> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).
> 
> 

 

dmesg in 2.6.23:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[a] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> 
> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
> 
> 

 

aplay -l under 2.6.23:

 *Quote:*   

> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
> 
>   Subdevices: 1/1
> ...

 

dmesg in 2.6.24 says:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> 
> PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:4000@febf8000 for device 0000:00:1b.0
> 
> ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled
> ...

 

... and aplay -l in the same:

 *Quote:*   

> aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
> 
> 

 

I've nopasted my 2.6.24 and 2.6.23 .config files.

Google seems to know about a plethora of problems regarding cards like this and this driver, but nothing quite like this (or, at least, nothing solved)... does anyone have any ideas? Should I report a bug?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Any other related error message in /var/log/messages?

Upgrade process from kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9 to kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4?

Have you reviewed the kernel config by lauching the kernel config: make menuconfig or make xconfig?

----------

## adrian

Hi, Keruskerfuerst. Thanks for helping.

Well, in /var/log/messages:

```
Apr  5 15:40:21 trystero ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

Apr  5 15:40:21 trystero usbcore: deregistering interface driver snd-usb-audio

Apr  5 15:40:21 trystero rc-scripts: ERROR: wrong args ( unload )

Apr  5 15:40:21 trystero rc-scripts: Usage: alsasound { save|restore }

Apr  5 15:40:21 trystero rc-scripts:        alsasound without arguments for full help

Apr  5 15:40:27 trystero ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Apr  5 15:40:27 trystero PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

```

... which I suppose is just the alsa init script not being able to find the card. Oh, well.

I upgraded by copying .config over from the old version, running make oldconfig, and then manually looking at (& adjusting) everything using make menuconfig.

And yes, I went over the kernel config with a fine-toothed comb (& have fiddled around plenty trying to make this work).

```
<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M>   Sequencer support

< >     Sequencer dummy client

<M>   OSS Mixer API

<M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

[*]   OSS Sequencer API

<M>   RTC Timer support

[*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer

[*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers

[*]   Support old ALSA API

[*]   Verbose procfs contents

[*]   Verbose printk

[ ]   Debug

```

and:

```
<M> Intel HD Audio

[*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

[*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

[ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio

```

For the record, modprobe -l | grep sound:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

```

----------

## adrian

I tried booting the Ubuntu Hardy Heron beta, which has a 2.6.24 kernel. I had exactly the same issue as under Gentoo with 2.6.24.

Unless I'm missing something big, this is a kernel regression... maybe I should report a bug?

----------

## wyvern5

Unmerge alsa-drivers and use the in-kernel ones.

----------

## cedrenos

 *wyvern5 wrote:*   

> Unmerge alsa-drivers and use the in-kernel ones.

 

Works for me.

Cedrenos

----------

## adrian

 *wyvern5 wrote:*   

> Unmerge alsa-drivers and use the in-kernel ones.

 

```
 $ emerge -s alsa-driver

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : alsa-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.14-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

...

```

Never had them installed. Thanks for the advice, though...

Perhaps I should try the portage drivers instead. I'll do that tonight.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Correct setup of the soundcard with alsautils?

----------

## adrian

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Correct setup of the soundcard with alsautils?

 

Forgive my denseness, but are you suggesting I try running alsaconf?

I've tried that a few times. All seems to go well (it lets me select "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"), but then outputs:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...          [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

[... clip alsactl usage message ...]

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring          [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

Thanks again for your willingness to help...

----------

## adrian

Sound seems to work again when I give the kernel acpi=off. The kernel folks seem to know about this. I guess we'll see if/when it gets fixed.

The bug in Ubuntu's tracker.

----------

## pblinux2

Shutting off all of ACPI will cost you the use of many things.  There is a less costly fix:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> 
> ...

 

That's the key error message.  Something is already installed in the memory location that the Intel HDA wants.

```
grep -iA 2 febf8000 /proc/iomem
```

Looks like PNP is blocking Intel HDA.  Let's turn it off without shutting down all of ACPI.

Replace acpi=off in your kernel line with:

```
noisapnp pnpbios=off pnpacpi=off
```

This should give you sound without losing SpeedStep, fan control, power events, etc.

----------

